# What are these? Meeps?



## nzumbe (Sep 8, 2009)

My friend's hairless mice produced these:










He calls them "meeps". Mouse sheeps. I've never seen mice like them before. What is the real term for them?


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm betting its the same idea as the patchwork hairless rats.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

They dont even look real haha Sorry but it kind of scares me, Ive never seen them before and they are very different looking. Thanks for sharing, Im intrigued.


----------



## kwoolie (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow... how young are they? Could they be going hairless...? Their hair doesn't even look real, very strange but somehow still cute...


----------



## CSTR (Aug 13, 2009)

Aww haha. I've seen those before. I think meeps fits them!


----------



## rat_cuddler (Sep 11, 2009)

Could they be like rex or even double rex rats. I know that they have rex like mice. This is worth looking into. HMMMMM Time to google. ;D


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

In my couple years of breeding mice I never saw this. Though it is hard to tell from the picture, they look more Texel than Rex.


----------

